# Fenster minimieren bei [win]+[d] drücken unterbinden!



## G4st (3. Mrz 2010)

Hallo!

Und zwar möchte ich es unterbinden das sich mein JFrame minimiert wenn man das Tasten kürzel [Win]+[d] anwendent!
bzw wenn man generell auf desktop anzeigen klickt!

ich möchte es somit schaffen das wenn ich auf desktop anzeigen klicke alles minimiert wird AUßER(!!!) mein programm!

es soll so seine art desktop widget werden!

das unterbinden vom normalen minimieren hab ich shcon hinbekommen! (zwar nicht schön aber es klappr)

```
addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){
            public void windowIconified(WindowEvent e){
            	setExtendedState(NORMAL);
            }
        });
```

kann mir da jemand helfen?

mfg


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Mrz 2010)

Probiers mal mit [c]windowDeactivated[/c] anstelle von [c]windowIconified[/c]


----------



## G4st (3. Mrz 2010)

hmm so fonktionierts nur wenn ich mein java programm im focus hab.... wenn ich aber gerade an einem anderen fenster am arbeiten bin klappts auch nicht =(


----------



## G4st (3. Mrz 2010)

ah doch jetzt geht!

ich weiß zwar nicht wieso es vorhin nicht ging aber egal =)

danke!


weiß noch zufällig jemand wie ich es schaffe das mein app nicht in der taskleiste unten auftaucht sondern nur im systray?

(systray hab ich schon hinbekommen mit "SystemTray tray = SystemTray.getSystemTray();")


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Mrz 2010)

In deinem Fall bietet sich dann wohl eher ein JWindow an....


----------



## G4st (3. Mrz 2010)

Habs grad zu nem JWindow gemacht!

so würde es echt passen =)

leider geht dann das mit dem setExtendedState(NORMAL) nichtmehr....

gibts dafür nen anderen trick?


----------



## G4st (4. Mrz 2010)

kann mir niemand sagen wie ich es unterbinden kann das ein JWindow sich minimiert?

oder kann mir jemand sagen was ich sonst nehmen kann außer jwindow was meine ansprüche erfüllt?

mfg


----------



## G4st (8. Mrz 2010)

weiß da wirklich niemand weiter? =(


----------



## jeppi (8. Mrz 2010)

G4st hat gesagt.:


> weiß da wirklich niemand weiter? =(



ich kann dir zwar bei deiner Frage nicht helfen -

würde an deiner stelle aber einen neuen thread mit neuer frage aufmachen. ich bin hier unten im thread nur durch zufall (bzw langeweile) auf deine neue frage gestossen. 

evtl. hast du dann mehr erfolg, wenn du die farge mit "jwindow nicht minimierbar machen" oder so stellst...


----------



## G4st (9. Mrz 2010)

naja wirklich anders is die frage ja nicht... jetzt gehts ja nur um ein JWindow anstatt eines JFrames...
und dafür nen neuen Thread aufmachen?!? die fragestellung an sich ist ja die gleiche!


----------



## jeppi (9. Mrz 2010)

G4st hat gesagt.:


> naja wirklich anders is die frage ja nicht... jetzt gehts ja nur um ein JWindow anstatt eines JFrames...
> und dafür nen neuen Thread aufmachen?!? die fragestellung an sich ist ja die gleiche!



Öh... was wäre daran schlimm? Ein Frage präzisiert neu zu stellen? Den Tipp haben alteingesessene hier auch schon gegeben.

Nicht jeder hat Zeit, alles durchzulesen, und aus sicht der Leser wurde Dein Problem oben gelöst, in wirklichkeit hast Du jetzt ja aber ein neues Problem, das aber nicht gelesen, ergo auch nicht gelöst wird.

Du hast nach Fenstern allgemein gefragt... lässt dabei offen, ob's um AWT, Swing oder SWT geht.
Ich bin derzeit ein SWT-Frosch, also nix AWT/Swing, Du musst also Deine Zielgruppe (Swing...hm?) erreichen.

Das musst Du freilich nicht machen. Es war nur ein Tipp, weil's mir auffiel... :roll:


----------

